# Any clinic recommendations for severe male factor in Europe?



## Peaches V (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi 
We live in Austria with severe male factor problem
Any good recommedentations please - especially in Czech, Austria, Hungary?
Thanks
x


----------



## Yogs (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi there Peaches V

Having had successful treatment in Barcelona (with Instituto Marques) I believe that is their specialty - male infertility, what with their meiosis studies etc, as opposed to research into female factor.

Have you tried looking at their website and/or making enquiries there...?

I suppose the only downside could be the cost of treatment there which is quite expensive compared to other clinics.  Also the GBP/Euro exchange rate isn't helping at the mo?!

Very best of luck to you  

Yogs x


----------



## butterflywings (Jul 9, 2007)

Mediterranean Fertility Center & Genetic Services in Chania
they do imsi..which is fantastic for severe male factor
take a look at their website and drop them an email outlining 
all your problems, i promise you will get an honest reply..

good luck

http://www.fertilitycenter-crete.gr/default.aspx?id=4&lang=en

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

